# اسئله قويه وغريبه وعجيبه للشباب والبنات



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

*احبائي انا اليوم جايبتلكم اسئله قويه وغريبه وعجيبه للشباب والبنات أتمنى الاجابه والصراحة اولا انا انتظر ردودكم.
​*

*اسئلة الشباب


1-هل لديك استعداد لمساعدة زوجتك في امور المنزل وامور اطفالكما؟

2-مانظرتك للبنت ذات الملابس الخارجة عن الادب؟؟؟؟ وايه نصيحتك او كلمة تقولها للبنت اللي مش ملتزمة في لبسها ؟؟

3-هل تحكم على اي بنت بمجرد النظر الى لبسها؟؟ وماهو حد الحشمة
عندك؟؟؟؟

4-كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى؟!!

5-هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟؟

6-ماهي الكلمة التي تربكك من الانثى؟؟

7-كم وحدة ممكن قلبك يحب ويا ترى بتأمن بالحب من اول نظرة ؟؟؟

8-كم مرة بتشوف حالك عالمراية قبل ما تطلع من البيت ويا ترى بتمسح حذائك قبل ما تطلع ؟؟؟

9-مين المطرب اللي بتحبو ومين المطرب اللي بتغير منه ؟؟

10-ما ردة فعلك عندما تعلم ان حبيبتك تكلم شباب غيرك على المسنجر ؟؟؟



اسئلة البنات

1--أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟

2-ما اهم المميزات التى تميز الشاب من وجهة نظرك اي ما هي مواصفات فتى احلامك المستقبلي؟

3-لو كنت تريدين العمل وزوجك او خطيبك اصر على الرفض بعد محاولات عديدة لاقناعه ماذا تفعلين،هل تستسلمين وتتركى العمل ؟ام تفضلين الانفصال؟؟

4-الغيرة هل انتي غيورة؟؟؟ وهل غيرتك هذه غير طبيعية ؟؟

5-كم مراية في حقيبتك اليدوية ؟؟؟؟

6-اذا شفتي بنت احلى منك بتغاري منها ؟؟؟

7-مين المطربة اللي بتحبيها ؟؟ ومين المطربة اللي بتغاري منها ؟؟؟

8-هل من الممكن ان تحبين عن طريق النت ومن دون ان تعرفي شخصية من تحبين ؟؟؟ او حتى بعد ان تعرفين الشخصية ؟؟؟

9-ما هي ردة فعلك عندما تعلمين ان محبوبك مع فتاة اخرى ؟؟؟ 

10-السيشوار بيعنيلك ايه يعني يوميا السيشوار بأيدك وقاعدة عالمراية ولا بالمناسبات بس ؟؟​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *احبائي انا اليوم جايبتلكم اسئله قويه وغريبه وعجيبه للشباب والبنات أتمنى الاجابه والصراحة اولا انا انتظر ردودكم.
> ​*
> 
> 
> ...


*نو شعري ناعم*
*بس ممكن انشف بيه بس*
*:smil16:*

*انا جاوبت يا مايكل
عايزة هدية*:ura1:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أغسطس 2010)

اييييييييييييية دة كله
دة منهج الثانوية ارحم
ومش مجاوبة
كفاية انى دخلت وخلاص :t30:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نو شعري ناعم*
> *بس ممكن انشف بيه بس*
> *:smil16:*
> 
> ...





*هديتك موجوده يا روكا

هتووووصلك لحد كرسي الاعتراف :t30:

اي خدمه مقدرش ازعلك ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اييييييييييييية دة كله
> دة منهج الثانوية ارحم
> ومش مجاوبة
> كفاية انى دخلت وخلاص :t30:​





*طب لما نشوف النتيجه يا تتح :t30:

ضلمتي الموضوع بدخولك طبعا

ومحدش قالك جاوبي :smil8:​*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (1 أغسطس 2010)

* 
* 
*اسئلة البنات*

*1--أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟*​  طبعا أمال هعرف منين انة بيحبنى.
*2-ما اهم المميزات التى تميز الشاب من وجهة نظرك اي ما هي مواصفات فتى احلامك المستقبلي؟*​  أنا هقولك على ميزة واحدة بس نفسى أول شىء يشدة ليا هو شخصيتى وليس شكلى لأنى من الآخر متعقدة من النقطة دى عن تجربة أصلى بحس انة تافة. وطبعا أنا كمان لو عجبتنى شخصيتة أكيد هحبة وأى حاجة ثانية مفيهاش أى مشكلة. 
*3-لو كنت تريدين العمل وزوجك او خطيبك اصر على الرفض بعد محاولات عديدة لاقناعه ماذا تفعلين،هل تستسلمين وتتركى العمل ؟ام تفضلين الانفصال؟؟*​ مش ممكن أضحى بشخص بيحبنى وأنا كمان بحبة علشان الشغل لكن علشان أنا أسيب شغلى لازم هو يكون مستواة المادى مرتفع ومش محتاج لشغلى  لكن لو كان الوضع غير كدة ساعتها هحاول أقنعة وبالتفاهم هنحل المشكلة اللى خلتة أصلا يقوللى سيبى الشغل. 
*4-الغيرة هل انتي غيورة؟؟؟ وهل غيرتك هذه غير طبيعية ؟؟*​ طبعا بغير خصوصا لو بحبة بس الكلام دة لو الموضوع يستاهل انى أغير لأن الغيرة الزيادة ممكن تخنقة بالاضافة الى انة لازم يكون فى قدر من الثقة بيننا.
*5-كم مراية في حقيبتك اليدوية ؟؟؟؟*​ مفيش مرايات لأنى نادرا لما بعمل ميك أب. بس عندى كاميرا أمامية فى الموبايل.
*6-اذا شفتي بنت احلى منك بتغاري منها ؟؟؟*​ بالعكس أنا بحب البنات الحلوين وأعز صديقاتى بنت أمورة جدا ومن غير ميك أب.
*7-مين المطربة اللي بتحبيها ؟؟ ومين المطربة اللي بتغاري منها ؟؟؟*​بحب نانسى عجرم ، دة كلام ياراااجل بقى فى بنت بتغير من مغنية؟؟ مفتكرش....​ 
*8-هل من الممكن ان تحبين عن طريق النت ومن دون ان تعرفي شخصية من تحبين ؟؟؟ او حتى بعد ان تعرفين الشخصية ؟؟؟*​منغير ما أعرف شخصيتة هحبة بأمارة اية؟؟؟ بس لو عرفت الشخصية من النت وشفتها فى الحقيقة وعجبتنى ممكن. ​ 
*9-ما هي ردة فعلك عندما تعلمين ان محبوبك مع فتاة اخرى ؟؟؟*​هنسحب من حياتة فورا وأنا الكسبانة لأنة لو بيحبنى مكانش عمل كدة. ​ 

*10-السيشوار بيعنيلك ايه يعني يوميا السيشوار بأيدك وقاعدة عالمراية ولا بالمناسبات بس ؟؟*​
 طبعا مش يوميا لأن السيشوار أصلا بيضر الشعر بستخدمة من فترة لأخرى وغير مرتبط بالمناسبات.


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*اسئلة الشباب


1-هل لديك استعداد لمساعدة زوجتك في امور المنزل وامور اطفالكما؟
اكيد لوعندى وقت
2-مانظرتك للبنت ذات الملابس الخارجة عن الادب؟؟؟؟ وايه نصيحتك او كلمة تقولها للبنت اللي مش ملتزمة في لبسها ؟؟
فعلا البنت اللى تلبس ملابس خارجه عن الادب عايزه الحرق
لكن بالنسبه لى مافيش مشكله لان دى حريتها.
ياريت يلبسوا ملابس محترمه 

 3-هل تحكم على اي بنت بمجرد النظر الى لبسها؟؟ وماهو حد الحشمة
عندك؟؟؟؟
لو قلت ايوه يبقى معظم البنات موش كويسه.
بصراحه مش هعرف اوصف
 4-كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى؟!!
كتير وفى النهايه بندم

5-هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟؟
طبعا اللى تحبنى واللى احبها .
6-ماهي الكلمة التي تربكك من الانثى؟؟
مافيش

7-كم وحدة ممكن قلبك يحب ويا ترى بتأمن بالحب من اول نظرة ؟؟؟
مره واحده لكن لو الارتباط موش تم
اقدر انسى الحب الاولانى واحب واحده تانى.
لالا 
 
8-كم مرة بتشوف حالك عالمراية قبل ما تطلع من البيت ويا ترى بتمسح حذائك قبل ما تطلع ؟؟؟
مره واحده.
لو موش نضيف
 9-مين المطرب اللي بتحبو ومين المطرب اللي بتغير منه ؟؟
اليسا ومصطفى كامل
10-ما ردة فعلك عندما تعلم ان حبيبتك تكلم شباب غيرك على المسنجر ؟؟؟
الاول انذار
ولو اتكررت
هكسر الكمبيوتر  
هوووووووووولع فيها وفيه:ranting:

شكرا يا حج مايكل ع الاسئله الصعبه:t32:

​*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *
> *
> *اسئلة البنات*
> 
> ...





*ردودك جميله 

شكرا ليكي 

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *اسئلة الشباب
> 
> 
> 1-هل لديك استعداد لمساعدة زوجتك في امور المنزل وامور اطفالكما؟
> ...




*العفو يا حج مينا

ردودك حلوه

نورتني ياجميل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هديتك موجوده يا روكا
> 
> هتووووصلك لحد كرسي الاعتراف :t30:
> 
> اي خدمه مقدرش ازعلك ​*


*وماااااااااااااااله ولا بيهشني :t30:*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> * 1-هل لديك استعداد لمساعدة زوجتك في امور المنزل وامور اطفالكما؟​​*


*

أكيد ولكن في حدود 
بأن دوري يكون إضافي مش اساسي
وتكون هي مستوعبه دة كويس




mikel coco قال:



 2-مانظرتك للبنت ذات الملابس الخارجة عن الادب؟؟؟؟ وايه نصيحتك او كلمة تقولها للبنت اللي مش ملتزمة في لبسها ؟؟​​

أنقر للتوسيع...



نظرتي انها بنت خارجة عن الادب
نصيحتي انها تتواضع شوية وتبأة زي الست العدرا مثلا !!




mikel coco قال:




3-هل تحكم على اي بنت بمجرد النظر الى لبسها؟؟ وماهو حد الحشمة
عندك؟؟؟؟​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أكيد اللبس بيبين أكتر الشخصية
يكون اللبس معقول ولا عاري ولا نقاب




mikel coco قال:



 4-كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى؟!!​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


صفر




mikel coco قال:



 5-هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟؟​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الأولى 
ولكن الثانية أفضل
 



mikel coco قال:



 6-ماهي الكلمة التي تربكك من الانثى؟؟​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنت راجل غريب !




mikel coco قال:



 7-كم وحدة ممكن قلبك يحب ويا ترى بتأمن بالحب من اول نظرة ؟؟؟​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


واحدة
اعتقادي لا يوجد حب كامل من أول نظرة




mikel coco قال:



 8-كم مرة بتشوف حالك عالمراية قبل ما تطلع من البيت ويا ترى بتمسح حذائك قبل ما تطلع ؟؟؟​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرتين تقريبا
بمسحه كتير




mikel coco قال:



 9-مين المطرب اللي بتحبو ومين المطرب اللي بتغير منه ؟؟​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مفيش حد محدد
بس ممكن نقول مرنم : زياد شحادة




mikel coco قال:



 10-ما ردة فعلك عندما تعلم ان حبيبتك تكلم شباب غيرك على المسنجر ؟؟؟​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


عالماسنجر عادي
بس لايف 
يبأة يوم اسود
​​​​​​​​​​** 






















​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *وماااااااااااااااله ولا بيهشني :t30:*​




*طب روحي شوفي هديتك هناك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *
> 
> أكيد ولكن في حدود
> بأن دوري يكون إضافي مش اساسي
> ...




*شكرا ياحبي ع مرورك


منورني دايما​*


----------



## tawfik jesus (2 أغسطس 2010)

> 1-هل لديك استعداد لمساعدة زوجتك في امور المنزل وامور اطفالكما؟


 
 نعم ولكن بحدود ...




> 2-مانظرتك للبنت ذات الملابس الخارجة عن الادب؟؟؟؟ وايه نصيحتك او كلمة تقولها للبنت اللي مش ملتزمة في لبسها ؟؟


اولا انها لا تحترم نفسها
ثانيا لا تحترم عائلتها
ثالثا لا تحترم المجتمع عامةً
رابعا لا تحترم دينها

نصيحتي :
مفيش راجل بالدنيا يتزوج وحدة باعت نفسها لعيون الناس طبعا انا بتكلم على الرجالة ومش على  اللي عاملين حالهم رجالة



> 3-هل تحكم على اي بنت بمجرد النظر الى لبسها؟؟ وماهو حد الحشمة
> عندك؟؟؟؟


 
احياناً وحد الحشمة انها تكون راضية  باللي لابسته امام نفسها والله والمجتمع 
واعتقد ان حد الحشمة الكل يعرفه ...






> 4-كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى؟!!


ولا مرة ,
ولكن لو تعمقنا قليلا نعم ... ولكن ليس بأرادة كاملة او اصرار 



> 5-هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟؟


سأتزوج من احبها واحب من اتزوجها 




> 6-ماهي الكلمة التي تربكك من الانثى؟؟


لا يوجد حتى الان , ولكن لو كان الخطأ بي فكل كلمة تربكني لحين التخلص من الخطأ



> 7-كم وحدة ممكن قلبك يحب ويا ترى بتأمن بالحب من اول نظرة ؟؟؟


واحدة, 
اما الحب من اول نظرة فهذا يسمى الوقوع بالحب وليس الحب 
ومن ناحية اخرى نعم ... الوقوع بالحب ممكن ان يؤدي للحب الحقيقي.



> 8-كم مرة بتشوف حالك عالمراية قبل ما تطلع من البيت ويا ترى بتمسح حذائك قبل ما تطلع ؟؟؟


مرة واحدة ... وكلا  لا امسح حذائي واحيانا  لا اربطه حتى !




> 9-مين المطرب اللي بتحبو ومين المطرب اللي بتغير منه ؟؟


مطربين كثار ...
وديع الصافي
فيروز
جورج وسوف
صباح فخري
كاظم الساهر
والكثير من المطربين المحليين
وكلا لا اغير على اي مطرب



> 10-ما ردة فعلك عندما تعلم ان حبيبتك تكلم شباب غيرك على المسنجر ؟؟؟


حسب نوعية الكلام,


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> نعم ولكن بحدود ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*عجبتني ردودك وارائك الجميله والمنطقيه جداا
احييك عليها بجد 
حتي  في اختيارك للمطربين

نورت موضوعي يا توفيق
وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (3 أغسطس 2010)

*يارب سلام
اسئلة البنات*

* 1--أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟*
اذا كان بيحب بجد مشاعره هتكون دائما وحقيقيه في كل وقت
* 2-ما اهم المميزات التى تميز الشاب من وجهة نظرك اي ما هي مواصفات فتى  احلامك المستقبلي؟*
1-انه يكون يعرف ربنا
2-انه يكون راجل بمعني الكلمه
* 3-لو كنت تريدين العمل وزوجك او خطيبك اصر على الرفض بعد محاولات عديدة  لاقناعه ماذا تفعلين،هل تستسلمين وتتركى العمل ؟ام تفضلين الانفصال؟؟
لازم حد فينا يقنع التاني بوجهة نظره لان اهم حاجه التفاهم
* 
* 4-الغيرة هل انتي غيورة؟؟؟ وهل غيرتك هذه غير طبيعية ؟؟
الغيره في حدود بس اكيد موجوده لانها ملازمه للحب
* 
* 5-كم مراية في حقيبتك اليدوية ؟؟؟؟
ولا واحده
* 
* 6-اذا شفتي بنت احلى منك بتغاري منها ؟؟؟
لا 
* 
* 7-مين المطربة اللي بتحبيها ؟؟ ومين المطربة اللي بتغاري منها ؟؟؟
مليش في الموضوع ده 
*​* 
** 8-هل من الممكن ان تحبين عن طريق النت ومن دون ان تعرفي شخصية من تحبين ؟؟؟  او حتى بعد ان تعرفين الشخصية ؟؟؟
معتقدش
* 
* 9-ما هي ردة فعلك عندما تعلمين ان محبوبك مع فتاة اخرى ؟؟؟
اكيد هنجرح قوي وبرضه اكيد هعرف انه مش من نصيب

وربنا يوفق *
​* 10-السيشوار بيعنيلك ايه يعني يوميا السيشوار بأيدك وقاعدة عالمراية ولا  بالمناسبات بس ؟؟
*_ممكن يكون منسابات بس
_شكرا جدااااااا ليك
وللاسئله الجميله دي
سلام المسيح مع الجميع
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 أغسطس 2010)

انصح الشباب والبنات بالاختيار الصحيح


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *احبائي انا اليوم جايبتلكم اسئله قويه وغريبه وعجيبه للشباب والبنات أتمنى الاجابه والصراحة اولا انا انتظر ردودكم.​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا لما بتتزنق فى مناسبة انا شعرى احلى من غير سشوار بس الفترة اللى فاتت كان ملازمنى لانى مكنش فى وقت الف شعرى يا اما كيرللى​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا مايكل للموضوع الحلو

انا كل شوية ادخل اتفرج على الاجابات

واضحك واخرج على طول​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> اولا انها لا تحترم نفسها
> ثانيا لا تحترم عائلتها
> ثالثا لا تحترم المجتمع عامةً
> رابعا لا تحترم دينها
> ...




عجبتنى الحتة دى أوى بفرح جدا لما بلاقى حد بيفكر كدة.... 
على فكرة أنا كمان بينزل من نظرى الولد اللى بيلبس بنطلون ساقط مبين ملابسة الداخلية...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> *يارب سلام
> اسئلة البنات*
> 
> * 1--أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟*
> ...




*شكرا ضحكه طفل ع ردودك الجميله

نورتي الموضوع

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> انصح الشباب والبنات بالاختيار الصحيح





*شكرا سعيد ع نصيحتك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا لما بتتزنق فى مناسبة انا شعرى احلى من غير سشوار بس الفترة اللى فاتت كان ملازمنى لانى مكنش فى وقت الف شعرى يا اما كيرللى​





*ربنا يكون في عون الواد مينا
هيهون عليكي تغزيه بالمطوه

ربنا يخليكم لبعض
ويتمملكم ع خير 

شكرا ميرنا ع ردودك الجميل والحلوه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا مايكل للموضوع الحلو
> 
> انا كل شوية ادخل اتفرج على الاجابات
> 
> واضحك واخرج على طول​




*
هي رجليكي اتكسرت من شويه
من نيتك ورخمتك يابت

مستني ردودك بكل صراحه
وميرسي ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> عجبتنى الحتة دى أوى بفرح جدا لما بلاقى حد بيفكر كدة....
> على فكرة أنا كمان بينزل من نظرى الولد اللى بيلبس بنطلون ساقط مبين ملابسة الداخلية...



*

ميرسي ع متابعتك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يكون في عون الواد مينا​*
> *هيهون عليكي تغزيه بالمطوه*​
> *ربنا يخليكم لبعض*
> *ويتمملكم ع خير *​
> ...


 
الصراحة لاا مش هيهون بس اهو كلام بيبعر عن غيظنا :hlp:
امين يا كوكو
ربنا يوقعك فيها قريب :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

> هي رجليكي اتكسرت من شويه
> من نيتك ورخمتك يابت
> 
> مستني ردودك بكل صراحه
> وميرسي ع مرورك




*هو انا بضحك من رخامتى*

*ولا من الاجابات اللى الواحد بيشوفها هههههههههه*​​​


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هو انا بضحك من رخامتى*​
> 
> 
> *ولا من الاجابات اللى الواحد بيشوفها هههههههههه*​


 
لا كدا سبهالنا مالها بقى اجباتنا :smil8:​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

> لا كدا سبهالنا مالها بقى اجباتنا :smil8:


 
*هههههههههه  لاء بجد فى كتير منها مضحك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> الصراحة لاا مش هيهون بس اهو كلام بيبعر عن غيظنا :hlp:
> امين يا كوكو
> ربنا يوقعك فيها قريب :love_letter_open:​




*ههههههههههه

ربنا يسمع منك يا ميرنا

بس خلي الدعوه من قلبك يابت​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هو انا بضحك من رخامتى*
> 
> *ولا من الاجابات اللى الواحد بيشوفها هههههههههه*​​​




*قصدك مش عجبه اجوبتهم يعني

لا كده غلط يا تاسوني

المفروض كل واحد دخل رد يدخل يشوف شغله  :hlp:

وانتي طبيعي متكسره يعني يكملوا عليكي 30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا كدا سبهالنا مالها بقى اجباتنا :smil8:​





*اووووووووبا وقعوا في بعض

وانا عايز اتفرج ع الدم 

بحب اشوف بنات بتموت بعضها

سيبتهالك يا ميرنا بس اتوصي بيها​*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

> قصدك مش عجبه اجوبتهم يعني
> 
> لا كده غلط يا تاسوني
> 
> ...


 
*بعض الناس اجوبتهم ضحكتنى الصراحة*

*بس هى البلد دى كده اللى يقول فيها الصراحة يتعب*

*هههههههههههههه*

*يا بنى انا فضيتلكوا وقعدت الحمد لله*

*موريش غيركوا خلاص*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *بعض الناس اجوبتهم ضحكتنى الصراحة*
> 
> *بس هى البلد دى كده اللى يقول فيها الصراحة يتعب*
> 
> ...





*ضحكتك ليه بقي
الناس بتقول رايها بصراحه
ومستني ردودك مدام قاعده وفاضيه

انا اعرف اللي مكسور يريح ع السرير
مش ييجي يرخم ع خلق الله :smil8:​*


----------



## back_2_zero (4 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *احبائي انا اليوم جايبتلكم اسئله قويه وغريبه وعجيبه للشباب والبنات أتمنى الاجابه والصراحة اولا انا انتظر ردودكم​*
> *اشمعنة البنات يعنى ​*
> *بتشك ف صراحتهم ولا اية بقة ​*
> *انا بهدى النفوس ماشى​*





mikel coco قال:


> اسئلة البنات
> 
> 
> * 1--أتحتاجين دائماً إلى مظاهر خارجية من العطف و الحب ؟​*
> ...





يارب اكون نجحت بقة انا جاوبت بصراحة خالص اهة ​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2010)

> *
> ضحكتك ليه بقي
> الناس بتقول رايها بصراحه
> ومستني ردودك مدام قاعده وفاضيه
> ...



الله اعلم بس ممكن صراحتهم تضحكنى مفيهاش حاجة

ارد على الاسئلة امممممممم

هفكر

ههههههه خلاص ياعم ولا تقلق احط الكومبيوتر ادامى واقعد على السرير

واخقكوااااا برضه وارخم هههههههههه​


----------



## tawfik jesus (4 أغسطس 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> عجبتنى الحتة دى أوى بفرح جدا لما بلاقى حد بيفكر كدة....
> على فكرة أنا كمان بينزل من نظرى الولد اللى بيلبس بنطلون ساقط مبين ملابسة الداخلية...


 

شكرا ليكي :crazy_pil


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أغسطس 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> يارب اكون نجحت بقة انا جاوبت بصراحة خالص اهة ​




*اجاباتك جميله يا باك
بس مفهمتيش قصدي في اول سؤال
وعجبني جدا رايك في السؤال رقم 8

شكرا ليكي باك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الله اعلم بس ممكن صراحتهم تضحكنى مفيهاش حاجة
> 
> ارد على الاسئلة امممممممم
> 
> ...




*انتي بتفكري زينا كمان يابت 
كل يوم بكتشف فيكي حاجه جديده :t30:

هو انتي بتحبينا قوي كده
عايزه ترخمي علينا وانتي مكسوره
طب ادعي عليكي بايه عشان تريحينا منك :11azy:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2010)

> انتي بتفكري زينا كمان يابت
> كل يوم بكتشف فيكي حاجه جديده :t30:
> 
> هو انتي بتحبينا قوي كده
> ...




بفكر ازيكم ازاى لاء حاسب

ايش جاب لجاب 

انا بفكر احسن طبعا هههههههههههه

لازم كل يوم تكتشف فيا حاجة جديدة انا متطورة هههههههه

ادعى عليا براحتك هو اى حد كده يقول يارب يستجاب له

ولا ايه هى سايبة ؟؟؟  هههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> بفكر ازيكم ازاى لاء حاسب
> 
> ايش جاب لجاب
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههههههه
احسن مين بلاش اسيح بقي
ربنا ستار حليم :heat:
متطوره نسيت انك يونيفرسال
دايما تتطوري يختي :11azy:
وهو انا اي حد برضه
انا مبرووك ودعواتي بتستجاب
سعات طبعا :hlp:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

> ههههههههههههههه
> احسن مين بلاش اسيح بقي
> ربنا ستار حليم :heat:
> متطوره نسيت انك يونيفرسال
> ...




*طبعا يا بنى بفكر احسن*

*سيح براحتك مش هتلاقى حاجة تسيحها غير السمنة*

*كويس ان عارف يونيفرسااال*

*صح انت مبروووك وانت عارف طبعا الكلمة دى*

*بتطلق على مين فى مصر ؟؟؟  ههههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *طبعا يا بنى بفكر احسن*
> 
> *سيح براحتك مش هتلاقى حاجة تسيحها غير السمنة*
> 
> ...




*خفه يابت من يومك
بلاش ادعي عليكي
وسعتها هدعي ع حاجه كبيره :t9:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

> *خفه يابت من يومك
> بلاش ادعي عليكي
> وسعتها هدعي ع حاجه كبيره :t9:*​


 
كل الناس قالولى كده هههههههه

لا انا بعد كده هخاف منك يا مايكل لانك

اعترفت انك مبرووك هههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل الناس قالولى كده هههههههه
> 
> لا انا بعد كده هخاف منك يا مايكل لانك
> 
> اعترفت انك مبرووك هههههههههه​




*مين اللي طلع مبروك بقي

بوظتي الموضوع ببركاتك :11azy:

هش يابت من هنا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

> مين اللي طلع مبروك بقي
> 
> بوظتي الموضوع ببركاتك :11azy:
> 
> هش يابت من هنا


 
*ههههههههههه  خلاص خلاص انا بعد كده هرد عليك فى موضوع الدردشة*

*ههههههه عشان مبوظش المواضيع*

*خلاااااااااص كده*​


----------



## zama (6 أغسطس 2010)

> اسئلة الشباب
> 
> 
> *1-هل لديك استعداد لمساعدة زوجتك في امور المنزل وامور اطفالكما؟*
> ...


أشكرك جداً ، بصراحة أهوووووووووووو ..


----------



## sony_33 (6 أغسطس 2010)

> 1-هل لديك استعداد لمساعدة زوجتك في امور المنزل وامور اطفالكما؟
> *ممكن عادى مفيش مشكلة لو انا فاضى*​
> 2-مانظرتك للبنت ذات الملابس الخارجة عن الادب؟؟؟؟ وايه نصيحتك او كلمة تقولها للبنت اللي مش ملتزمة في لبسها ؟؟
> 
> ...


*شكرا ليك موضوع جميل وممتع ومحتاج ان الواحد يقرا كل المشاركات*​


----------



## sony_33 (6 أغسطس 2010)

> بعض الناس اجوبتهم ضحكتنى الصراحة
> 
> بس هى البلد دى كده اللى يقول فيها الصراحة يتعب
> 
> ...


*روحى اتفرجى على الكارتون احسن
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ههههههههههه  خلاص خلاص انا بعد كده هرد عليك فى موضوع الدردشة*
> 
> *ههههههه عشان مبوظش المواضيع*
> 
> *خلاااااااااص كده*​




*يعني كده كده عايزه تبوظي
منك لله يابنتي
سيبتي موضوعي وعايزه تبوظي في مواضيع الناس
هي الرخامه الاصلي ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> أشكرك جداً ، بصراحة أهوووووووووووو ..





*اشكرك انت ع ردودك الجميله والصريحه
عجبتني كتير ردودك
نورت يا جميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *شكرا ليك موضوع جميل وممتع ومحتاج ان الواحد يقرا كل المشاركات*​




*شكرا سوني ع ردودك الجميله زيك


نورت الموضوع يا حبي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *روحى اتفرجى على الكارتون احسن
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:





*معلش يا سوني
هي هتسمع الكلام
وتروح تتفرج ع سبيس تون :heat:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أغسطس 2010)

> يعني كده كده عايزه تبوظي
> منك لله يابنتي
> سيبتي موضوعي وعايزه تبوظي في مواضيع الناس
> هي الرخامه الاصلي


 
مواضيع الناس مين يا بنى

موضوع الدردشة ده معمول اصلا للغلاسة ههههههههههه​


----------



## rana1981 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*انا متابعة الردود من الاعضاء 
موضوع مميز يا ميكي كالعادة​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مواضيع الناس مين يا بنى
> 
> موضوع الدردشة ده معمول اصلا للغلاسة ههههههههههه​





*ماااااااااشي يا غلسه :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا متابعة الردود من الاعضاء
> موضوع مميز يا ميكي كالعادة​*




*وين ردودك يا رنوون
مستني اقرا رأيك 
واجوبتك ع الاسئله
منوره يا قمر​*


----------

